# Reducing processes in Task Manager.



## Zulli85

Isn't there a sticky around that explain how to remove a lot of the processes that start up with Windows? I currently have about 40 processes running on a new rig that I built, and for me that just isn't going to fly. I tried the Ultimate XP Optimizer Guide, but that didn't really remove any processes from what I could tell. Thanks.


----------



## Ty Auchter

Check to see what is set to autostart with Windows... Look for configuration / settings menu options for whatever is running in your system tray (the icons by the clock).

I know there's a FAQ or three related to this so just do a search or manually look through that section.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
Isn't there a sticky around that explain how to remove a lot of the processes that start up with Windows? I currently have about 40 processes running on a new rig that I built, and for me that just isn't going to fly. I tried the Ultimate XP Optimizer Guide, but that didn't really remove any processes from what I could tell. Thanks.

As you probably noticed in My guid you have to eliminate these processes from control panel then go into ''Admin tools'' then select ''Services'' and from there disable the services listed in the guid.


----------



## metalman2785

go to start > run

type msconfig

click the services tab, select hide all microsoft

then click disable all

You can then go to the applications tab and turn off whatever programs you don't want to start up with windows.


----------



## tweako_420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalman2785*
go to start > run

type msconfig

click the services tab, select hide all microsoft

then click disable all

You can then go to the applications tab and turn off whatever programs you don't want to start up with windows.

Actually its the startup tab lol.
And I would recomend looking over what services you disable because you may disable something you need for a program to run ie firewalls, antivirus, disk defragmenter etc
Of course if you dont use the program constantly it would save a bit to disable them but remember that you did so you arent wondering why your programs arent working.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalman2785*
go to start > run

type msconfig

click the services tab, select hide all microsoft

then click disable all

You can then go to the applications tab and turn off whatever programs you don't want to start up with windows.

That is also another good method but is only for third party progrma processes and not windows processes which my guid talks about.


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*
That is also another good method but is only for third party progrma processes and not windows processes which my guid talks about.

Hey, dont take this the wrong way...guidE has an 'E' at the end but you've done it 3 times in a row, so I thought I'd lend a hand.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orion14_99*
Hey, dont take this the wrong way...guidE has an 'E' at the end but you've done it 3 times in a row, so I thought I'd lend a hand.









Yeah just noticed that lol


----------



## Zulli85

I disabled 95% of the things your guide suggested. I still have about 40 running processes. I also only have my sound card software, aim, and mouse drivers start up with windows. Those are the only icons in my taskbar. Which Microsoft services,(run-->msconfig-->services tab) can be disabled? I already disabled the ones that I don't need after hiding all the Microsoft services.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
I disabled 95% of the things your guide suggested. I still have about 40 running processes. I also only have my sound card software, aim, and mouse drivers start up with windows. Those are the only icons in my taskbar.

Well the othther runnig processes will be either windows essential processe or your third party software..Also some windows updates can creat processes. When your disabling the processes i hope you are stopping them then in the tab selecting disable then apply.


----------



## Zulli85

When disabling them, I choose disable, apply, then ok. After disabling all of them I then restart and make sure they are disabled.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orion14_99*

Hey, dont take this the wrong way...guidE has an 'E' at the end but you've done it 3 times in a row, so I thought I'd lend a hand.










Hey... who stole his "e" key


----------



## metalman2785

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweako_420*

Actually its the startup tab lol.
And I would recomend looking over what services you disable because you may disable something you need for a program to run ie firewalls, antivirus, disk defragmenter etc
Of course if you dont use the program constantly it would save a bit to disable them but remember that you did so you arent wondering why your programs arent working.


You can stop startup as well as *SERVICES* with msconfig. I told him to hide all microsoft services by checking the box, then you can disable the rest.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*

Hey... who stole his "e" key










I know its evil isnt it.


----------



## Zulli85

Anyone want to reply to my last post? lol. Maybe this will help. Can any of these services set to automatic be disabled?


----------



## tweako_420

Ummm I know :S ?!?!?
I just said its the startup tab not the application tab.


----------

